

Ballmer says Microsoft Surface sales off to 'modest' start - pzaich
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57548201-75/ballmer-says-microsoft-surface-sales-off-to-modest-start/

======
thedrbrian
I wonder if we'll ever get any numbers of sales for the Surface or if we'll
just get multiples like the Kindle.

